# Slab Round2



## humulus (16/10/11)

Thanks for coming boys top arvo!!!!!little bit dusty this morning :wacko: 
Whens the next meet?


----------



## Plastic Man (16/10/11)

Humulus - thanks for hosting. I'm also a bit dusty this morning. When I pulled up at home a few neighbors were having a driveway beer a few driveways down so got excited when they saw the keg getting pulled from the car. Got a bit messy.....

Did we get a concenus about next meet. Saison's were mentioned but not sure if it got locked in.

Thanks again - great mancave !!


----------



## Plastic Man (16/10/11)

PS - post the pic when you get a chance....


----------



## Bubba Q (16/10/11)

cheers for having us

feeling a bit fragile this morning


----------



## Blackapple (16/10/11)

Thanks Glenn and to Isabel for having us.
Was a great arvo.
Cheers


----------



## humulus (16/10/11)

Here is a S.L.A.B. meeting photo... 
Also to be seen on facebook.
Cheers,
Isabel... yes Glenn is sitting on the couch licking his wounds... with a beer that is~~


----------



## humulus (16/10/11)

Sorry guys.. photo does not feel like uploading although it is 2mb, so the right size... maybe tomorrow things will work properly.
Or someone can tell me how to make the photo a thumbnail and add it like that.
Have a good night.


----------



## Blackapple (16/10/11)




----------



## flano (17/10/11)

I had to back up yesterday for my sons birthday.
It was a cracking day and ended up on the corona's of all things. They were bloody easy to drink.

It got me thinking
.. that by the next meet it will be getting pretty hot...so maybe "Lawnmower " beer would be a good style to brew.

real thirst quenchers ...??


----------



## humulus (17/10/11)

beernorks said:


> I had to back up yesterday for my sons birthday.
> It was a cracking day and ended up on the corona's of all things. They were bloody easy to drink.
> 
> It got me thinking
> ...


Spot on Norks reckon and easy drinking "lawnmower beer" theme is the go
When the next date? Decemberish?


----------



## flano (17/10/11)

humulus said:


> Spot on Norks reckon and easy drinking "lawnmower beer" theme is the go
> When the next date? Decemberish?



I think Dec would be good .
Only problem would be xmas partys etc.
I am no good for last weekend in Nov...going to Port Macqaurie with the boys...might squeeze in a arvo at the little brewing comp.

oh and that pic is great.
The first one we had didn't do it for me.
The bar was way too good  ...a real homebrew club photo is always taken in a garage with heaps of buckets and stuff piled to the roof.


----------



## felon (17/10/11)

I'm working all the weekends in Dec. I guess I will have to get some leave from work.


----------



## humulus (17/10/11)

felon said:


> I'm working all the weekends in Dec. I guess I will have to get some leave from work.


Just looked at my roster how about 26th of Nov for our xmas bash? can have it here again if there is no other venue!


----------



## megs80 (17/10/11)

Cheers Glenn for a great day. We must have behaved ourselves if your inviting us back . Can't belive how hammered I was when I left. The beligian triple meets going to he interesting. The 26th is good for me. Lawnmower beer sounds good. Something around 3.5 - 4.5% and real dry? Is that pretty much Tue go?

Cheersa
Alex


----------



## humulus (17/10/11)

megs80 said:


> Cheers Glenn for a great day. We must have behaved ourselves if your inviting us back . Can't belive how hammered I was when I left. The beligian triple meets going to he interesting. The 26th is good for me. Lawnmower beer sounds good. Something around 3.5 - 4.5% and real dry? Is that pretty much Tue go?
> 
> Cheersa
> Alex


Yep lawnmower sounds good i reckon any horsepower as well,be interesting if anyone can do a lawnmower beer that can hide the alcohol say 5/6%
Or another idea is brew your favourite house style,the one that you always have in the keg/bottle!!.....ive rolled up the slab poster ready for our next meet
cheers Glenn


----------



## Tim (17/10/11)

Travelling for work has denied me from the first two SLAB meetings. Fingers crossed I can make no. 3.


----------



## flano (17/10/11)

I am no good for 26th on Nov.

but I can live with the shame of missing a SLAB meeting...just.


----------



## jpScarfac3 (17/10/11)

I'm available for 26th of Nov and 3rd Dec.


----------



## bowser (17/10/11)

26th is doable for me.


----------



## felon (17/10/11)

26th is o.k. I finish work at 6am. If I have a few hours snooze, I am fine with breakfast beers. :chug:
I don't mind having it at my place.


----------



## Blackapple (19/10/11)

My place is on the cards as well, but apparently I have to have the deck finished before my "beer friends" can come.
Looks like next year for my joint.


----------

